# PopUp-Panel bauen - aber wie?



## data89 (3. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein PopUp-Panel bauen; d.h. man hat einen Button auf den man klickt und dann erscheint unter dem Button ein JPanel, dass weitere Optionen bietet. Am Besten hat das Panel noch einen Schatten. Im folgenden Bild ist das als ein Date-Picker realisiert; mir geht es halt darum, dass ich da etwas anderes reinpacken kann als den Kalender ... http://www.icewalkers.com/scr/m2131/java-date-picker.jpg

*Was meint Ihr, bekommt man das hin?* Im Anhang findet Ihr einen Anfang von mir ... aber weiter weiß ich halt nicht ...

Mahalo (hawaiisch: Danke),
data89


----------



## Quaxli (3. Jan 2010)

Guck Dir mal JDialog an oder die statischen Methoden von JOptionPane. Damit solltest Du was basteln können.


----------



## data89 (3. Jan 2010)

Hier hab' ich etwas interessantes gefunden; passt vermutlich sogar (!): Java Swing: Popups - Artikel von www.it-academy.cc - Verein für Informationstechnologie

data89


----------

